# Firmen Netzwerk erstellen



## Marco-P (24. August 2008)

Hallo erst einmal,

heute habe ich eine knifflige Aufgabe, bei der ich von euch Hilfe brauche oder eure Meinung und Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet gerne hören würde.


Die Firma hat zur Zeit folgende Komponenten:

* 3-5 Rechner, die alle über einen Router auf das Internet zugreifen - DSL 4000.
* Dazu kommt ein alter Rechner auf dem ein Apache und mysql Server lauft.
* Einen Netzwerk-Kopierer mit dem gedruckt und gescannt wird.

Ich stelle mir das in Zukunft so vor:

Flexibel Rechner anschließen wo alle Anwenderdaten auf dem Server gespeichert werden, kurzes anmelden ist dann natürlich notwendig.
Auf dem Server sollen aber auch Globale Firmen Daten abgelegt werden auf die dann alle Zugriff haben.

Dann muss auf den Server wieder Apache und mysql. 

Was auch wichtig wäre das ich eine Möglichkeit habe Faxe zu empfangen und die zu speichern. Die FritzBox kann das angeblich.

Also dachte ich mir der Aufbau kann wie folgt sein:

DSL --- FritzBox --- Server ---- Rechner 1-....

Jetzt meine Frage wie sollte ich denn Server aufbauen?
Auf dem Server sollte auf jeden Fall RAID 5 sein, da die Daten sicher sein müssen. Was ich allerdings nicht brauche ist ein Redundantes Netzteil.

Wie soll ich das denn jetzt am besten machen? Sollte günstig, aber trotzdem in 5 Jahren noch anwendbar sein.

Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand bei der Aufgabe helfen.

MfG, Marco


----------

